# Eyelid procedure



## sxcoder05 (Aug 28, 2009)

Need help with the following op note:

PROCEDURE:   Excision papilloma right lower eyelid and hemangioma left upper eyelid. 

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the operating room and placed in a supine position. She was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. 1% Lidocaine with Epinephrine was instilled into the subcutaneous tissues around each lesion. After adequate time for anesthesia to be affected, the lesions were excised using sharp dissection. Both lesions were closed with interrupted 6.0 Nylon sutures. Bacitracin ointment was applied to the wounds. These lesions were not sent for pathologic examination as they were clearly benign in nature. The patient tolerated the surgery well and left the operating room in good condition. 

I was thinking 67840 for the papilloma, how would you code the hemangioma?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 28, 2009)

For the hemangioma, depending on what's in the op report, how about the 1144x codes?


----------



## sxcoder05 (Aug 31, 2009)

*eye procedure*

I was thinking 11440, no size was listed


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 31, 2009)

Send a query to the doctor for the dimensions.


----------

